# Leupold...Vari X II vs VX II



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2007)

Same brand....Daddy & Son..... Can any body really tell that much of a difference ?  Can any body tell me the difference ? And does any body have any experience with the Leupold service department ?


----------



## urbaneruralite (Oct 1, 2007)

VX II is sold as a being the former Vari-X III.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 1, 2007)

service dept was great the only time I used it ---I had a varix II 3X9 fine crosshair I wanted changed to duplex-- they changed it and did a full service/ upgrade on the scope for under $50 + shipping in less than 30 days


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 1, 2007)

VX II matches up well with the Vari-X III.
Its all in the lens coatings.
Customer service is excellent.


----------



## huntfish (Oct 12, 2007)

WTM45 said:


> VX II matches up well with the Vari-X III.
> Its all in the lens coatings.
> Customer service is excellent.



Very Excellent Service....Unlike other scope brands


----------



## Dub (Oct 23, 2007)

Both are great and will provide excellent image clarity.

Both will take you well beyond legal time.


----------

